# Park Tool Speichen Tensiometer TM-1 Speichenspannungsmesser und mehr...



## Smilinho (10. Dezember 2011)

Verkauft wird ein Speichenspannungsmesser und ne Menge mehr Werkzeug von Park Tool, Rohloff, Würth und Bikeparts (XT Shifter etc.).

Insgesamt 16 Auktionen die morgen am Sonntag dem 11.12.11 enden.


Gruß
Smilinho


----------

